# Cattleya loddigesii var harrisoniana 'Jamie's Best' AM/AOS



## jtrmd (Sep 13, 2015)

Got talked into sending it, and scored an 80pt AM at NCJC last Sat. I wont name the low baller on the team, but she can't grow an Orchid to save her life. 




Cattleya loddigesii var harrisoniana 'Jamie's Best' AM/AOS #orchid by Jamie, on Flickr


----------



## John M (Sep 13, 2015)

Excellent! Congratulations. 

Why do non-growers get to be judges?.......'Boggles the mind! 

I firmly believe that each judging team should consist of a minimum of 4 judges and the lowest score and highest score should always be discarded and not factored into the average. 'Guess the problem with that is there may not always be enough judges to make teams with a minimum of 4.


----------



## Justin (Sep 13, 2015)

very nice!


----------



## jtrmd (Sep 13, 2015)

John M said:


> Excellent! Congratulations.
> 
> Why do non-growers get to be judges?.......'Boggles the mind!
> 
> I firmly believe that each judging team should consist of a minimum of 4 judges and the lowest score and highest score should always be discarded and not factored into the average. 'Guess the problem with that is there may not always be enough judges to make teams with a minimum of 4.



Thats what I have always wondered. Plenty of them out there judging too. It always seemed like some kind of popularity/status thing to me. At least at my Judging Center. I want to know what is happening the the Judging Center in Hawaii that awarded those single bloom Cattleyas, that were sent in the link to the latest awards section on the AOS website.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 13, 2015)

Very pretty.

I think there is a big difference between someone who has practical knowledge (a grower) vs. someone who has theoretical knowledge.


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 14, 2015)

Its lovely, I assume this photo was after the award judging?


----------



## jtrmd (Sep 14, 2015)

I took it with my iphone yesterday. I never got arounf to getting a picture when it was fresh.


----------



## Spaph (Sep 14, 2015)

John M said:


> Excellent! Congratulations.
> 
> Why do non-growers get to be judges?.......'Boggles the mind!
> 
> I firmly believe that each judging team should consist of a minimum of 4 judges and the lowest score and highest score should always be discarded and not factored into the average. 'Guess the problem with that is there may not always be enough judges to make teams with a minimum of 4.



Totally agree with John :clap:

Congrats on the award and for getting it out to show... what clonal name did you give the plant?


----------



## jtrmd (Sep 14, 2015)

'Jamie's Best' since it was the only decent one out of a flask of 
'streeters choice 'selfings.


----------



## Spaph (Sep 14, 2015)

jtrmd said:


> 'Jamie's Best' since it was the only decent one out of a flask of
> 'streeters choice 'selfings.



I like it :clap:


----------



## Migrant13 (Sep 14, 2015)

Beautiful, congrats on the award.


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 15, 2015)

Bravo!!!! Jean


----------



## Brabantia (Sep 16, 2015)

Congratulations, it's a beauty!


----------



## Clark (Sep 17, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## RodN (Sep 20, 2015)

jtrmd said:


> 'Jamie's Best' since it was the only decent one out of a flask of
> 'streeters choice 'selfings.



From the photos obviously not a lodigessii, this F2 cross confirms it is a hybrid. I wonder what the other original parent was?

Still, a very pretty Catt.


----------



## RodN (Sep 23, 2015)

jtrmd said:


> Got talked into sending it, and scored an 80pt AM at NCJC last Sat. I wont name the low baller on the team, but she can't grow an Orchid to save her life.
> 
> Maybe she can recognise a Cattleya that is NOT lodigessii, and was the only knowledgable judge of the four.


----------



## cattmad (Sep 29, 2015)

RodN said:


> From the photos obviously not a lodigessii, this F2 cross confirms it is a hybrid. I wonder what the other original parent was?
> 
> Still, a very pretty Catt.



Its actually a loddigessii var harrisonaiae not a straight loddigessii as Streeters choice was a mericlone mutation of loddigessii var harrisonaiae 'Dianne'

Why are there conpsriracy theorist everywhere


----------



## jtrmd (Sep 30, 2015)

cattmad said:


> Its actually a loddigessii var harrisonaiae not a straight loddigessii as Streeters choice was a mericlone mutation of loddigessii var harrisonaiae 'Dianne'
> 
> Why are there conpsriracy theorist everywhere



lol!


----------



## 17andgrowing (Oct 3, 2015)

Nice. Congrats!


----------



## RodN (Oct 4, 2015)

cattmad said:


> Its actually a loddigessii var harrisonaiae not a straight loddigessii as Streeters choice was a mericlone mutation of loddigessii var harrisonaiae 'Dianne'
> 
> Why are there conpsriracy theorist everywhere




Streeter's Choice was always suspect, the selfing was intended to prove whether it was a true chance tetraploid from the cloning of a species or a hybrid.

The amount and vast range of variation in the progeny from this selfing answers the question to my satisfaction.

Not a conspiracy theorist, just drawing the obvious conclusion.


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 8, 2015)

RodN said:


> Streeter's Choice was always suspect, the selfing was intended to prove whether it was a true chance tetraploid from the cloning of a species or a hybrid.
> 
> The amount and vast range of variation in the progeny from this selfing answers the question to my satisfaction.
> 
> Not a conspiracy theorist, just drawing the obvious conclusion.



Do you have any photos which show the variation? Thanks


----------



## RodN (Oct 14, 2015)

jtrmd said:


> since it was the only decent one out of a flask of
> 'streeters choice 'selfings.



Q.E.D.


----------

